# Ankona Shadowcast



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

I absolutly love mine!! Super shallow, 30mph, tracks straight, very dry, and runs super shallow.
SC18


----------



## suhmoszetaetatheta (Jun 23, 2013)

Very pleased with my SC16. Coffin box and yeti cutout are great options IMHO. I have a 9.9 yahama 4s and with 2 I sometimes wish I had a 15/20, but the inlet I mainly fish is only about 4 miles from end to end and maybe 2 miles wide, so the 9.9 works well. The boat handles chop much better than expected, but like most small boats hates a following sea, especially with confused chop. SC16, coffin box, platform, built in fuel tank, front locker door, yeti cutout, sea foam green, floaton trailer, stick pin anchor, t handle for standing.....all in all a great boat for the money......try to fish one if possible, good luck.


----------



## pmann58 (Jan 15, 2013)

I mainly fish the IRL near Sebastian and the wind tends to blow up pretty hard in the afternoon so how does it handled the chop


----------



## Scandy_White (Aug 11, 2013)

> I absolutly love mine!! Super shallow, 30mph, tracks straight, very dry, and runs super shallow.
> SC18
> 
> What kind of weight will the 18 handle? Being 6'3" and +/- 240lbs with friends from 180 to +/- 280lbs, I have to think about capacities.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

You may sacrifice your top end with a SC16 and a 20HP....but on the SC18 with a 30HP you may not see to much. Either way, both skiffs will be fine in terms of capacity. It takes all of 5 minutes to get your legs under you on those skiffs.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> > I absolutly love mine!! Super shallow, 30mph, tracks straight, very dry, and runs super shallow.
> > SC18
> >
> > What kind of weight will the 18 handle? Being 6'3" and +/- 240lbs with friends from 180 to +/- 280lbs, I have to think about capacities.
> ...


----------



## Scandy_White (Aug 11, 2013)

> > > I absolutly love mine!! Super shallow, 30mph, tracks straight, very dry, and runs super shallow.
> > > SC18
> > >
> > > What kind of weight will the 18 handle? Being 6'3" and +/- 240lbs with friends from 180 to +/- 280lbs, I have to think about capacities.
> ...


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> > > > I absolutly love mine!! Super shallow, 30mph, tracks straight, very dry, and runs super shallow.
> > > > SC18
> > > >
> > > > What kind of weight will the 18 handle? Being 6'3" and +/- 240lbs with friends from 180 to +/- 280lbs, I have to think about capacities.
> ...


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

IMO if I was around 240 I would get a boat with more beam I'm 180 and my sc16 is fine for me but it is very weight sensitive.


----------



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

> > I absolutly love mine!! Super shallow, 30mph, tracks straight, very dry, and runs super shallow.
> > SC18
> >
> > What kind of weight will the 18 handle? Being 6'3" and +/- 240lbs with friends from 180 to +/- 280lbs, I have to think about capacities.
> ...


----------



## JRP (Sep 24, 2012)

If you are that heavy and older I would highly rec emend the copperhead especially if you fish another guy or 2 kids.There new website is up and they now offer a basic bare bones copperhead at a much more affordable price with even a30 it would suit your needs better and also draft draft shallower than the other copperheads this will be there real winner.Either that or get a mountain bike and join a gym.Just kidding.


----------



## Scandy_White (Aug 11, 2013)

> get a mountain bike


Tried that once with my current scooter but my mountain bike strapped to the bow isn't heavy enough to counter balance my big rear standing towards the transom.


----------



## mcmsly2 (Apr 8, 2010)

HAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA ;D


----------



## KeepingItSimple (Mar 20, 2011)

Anyone able to tell me what the height of the tunnel is on the SC 18? Thks


Alex V


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

Not the best pic quality but should give you a rough idea of tunnel size. That is a 10" prop. The angle the pic was taken is deceiving but the cav plate is actually the same height as top of tunnel.










http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1367331018/0#0


----------



## KeepingItSimple (Mar 20, 2011)

Sorry to belabor, so is the tunnel roughly 6in tall from the bottom of the boat? Thks. 

Alex V


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

> Sorry to belabor, so is the tunnel roughly 6in tall from the bottom of the boat? Thks.
> 
> Alex V


Yes. 6" tall and 12" wide.


----------

